# Death by jerk



## graphicsman (Sep 22, 2011)

So i have a few friends that like their food HOT!!  So....  to meet the demanded request since my jerk just wasnt supper hot, i have ordered a spice to add to my marinade just for them..   Waiver will be required, lol...  AND YES they have been told i will make it the hottest in the world but they doubt me....  So, Id like to welcome you to the Ghost Pepper, its Scoville rating is from 800,000 - 1,041,000 and your general Habanero ranges around 150,000 - 300,000.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 22, 2011)

Now we are talking it will do


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

Yikes.


----------



## nakom (Sep 22, 2011)

I grew some this year they are great.  The heat starts slow but builds and lasts a long time.  So becareful and dont think they are not too hot as it grows.  I do like the flavor better than Habenaros too.


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 22, 2011)

Nakom said:


> I grew some this year they are great.  The heat starts slow but builds and lasts a long time.  So becareful and dont think they are not too hot as it grows.  I do like the flavor better than Habenaros too.




i have heard that, i think a 1/4 tsp should be good for a small kick, im NOT trying to kill anyone, lol


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 22, 2011)

I did some chicken wing with paprika cheyenne, and daves insanity sauce awhile back...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 22, 2011)

Most true Caribbean Jerk recipes use Scotch Bonnet Peppers they are hotter than the Habanero but with better flavor and I'm sure are not as hot as the Ghost Pepper.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

Smokem if you got'em


----------



## nakom (Sep 22, 2011)

I would start with .25 tsp and go from there.  I like real hot food so start with a small amount and work your way up. 

Scottch Bonnets and Habenaroes are about the same heat rating actually.  They range from 100-300k.  Pepper spray is 2,000,000 scoviles so at 1,000,000 - 1,200,000 for the ghost you can see they are kinda warm.  Like with all things the ground they grow in makes all the difference in heat.  I have had cayannes i could eat like carrots and japenoes that would tear you up all from the same garden. 

Nick


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like cross pollination.


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2011)

Saw some info a while back that the ghost chilli is now in second place. someone cross pollinated a pepper that is 50% hotter .


----------

